# Rom OpenEmu



## Gregoryen (14 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir ! 

J'utilise OpenEmu que je trouve PARFAIT !

Je voudrais juste savoir ou trouver des Rom pour ps1, car les jeux sont sous format bin ou iso.

est-ce que l'émulateur ps, marche aussi pour les jeux ps2 ?

Et pour vous quel est le meilleur site de rom, ou on peux trouver facilement les format europe, et des rom " originale " car souvent je tombe sur des rom trafiqués ou bagués.

Merci à vous


----------

